# Alle Exceptions auf einmal abfangen



## bs (10. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht ob das als Anfängerfrage zählt (?), aber ich poste es jetzt mal hier:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mehrere Exception auf einmal abzufangen?


```
try {
    //Code with exception
}catch(Exception1 e){
    //Exception handling
}catch(Exception2 e){
    //Exception handling
}....
```

Ich habe immer das gleiche Exception Handling:


```
//Exception Handling
Exception ne = new Exception();
System.err.println(ExcpUtils.getMessage(e, ne));
return null;

//ExcpUtils
public static String getMessage(Exception exp, Exception newExp){
    String m = exp.getClass()+": "+exp.getMessage()+" ("+newExp.getStackTrace()[0].getFileName()+": "+newExp.getStackTrace()[0].getLineNumber()+")";
    return m;
}
```

Ist es irgendwie möglich, alle Exceptions auf einmal abzufangen, damit ich das Exception Handling auch nur einmal pro try/catch-Block habe?

Danke!


----------



## Foermchen82 (10. Aug 2010)

Im Prinzip geht es mit "catch (Exception e)".
Aber du musst bedenken, dass es Gründe gibt, warum verschiedene Exceptions geworfen werden!


----------



## bs (10. Aug 2010)

Danke, so einfach kann es sein  da hätte ich aber auch selber drauf kommen können :/

Ja ist mir vollkommen klar, dass programm ist nur für testzwecke gedacht bzw. das "wirkliche" exception handling kommt erst später...

nochmals danke...


----------



## Der Müde Joe (10. Aug 2010)

wirklich alles wäre dann aber mit catch(Throwable t)...

Throwable (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## KrokoDiehl (10. Aug 2010)

bs hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das "wirkliche" exception handling kommt erst später...


...gefährlich   Meistens ist es dann schwieriger zu ändern


----------

